# Budding Ascofinetia Cherry Blossom



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 23, 2017)

I have two and this one always flowers first.
I see a total of 7 or 8 spikes emerging! I thought most of them would be growths, but there are all flowers spikes.

I'm pleasantly surprised. worth the wait.

I got them both as a small seedling a few years ago.
They flowered for the first time in 2015 with just a few flowers.
Last year, the flower count went up but two spikes on each plant. 

This time, this one is really making a difference with age!

The other plant is showing one or two spikes again, but that one has a better color.

As with my other plants, these were grown in the south window, but with a lot more light as I used fine fish net instead of sheer curtain for high light orchids.

I moved them both to T8 last year and they still obviously did well and actually developed even more anthocyanin spots on the plants. I guess T8 light is pretty intense??

The potting mix is orchiata of two different grades (small and power I think) plus clay balls at the bottom and some perlite mixed in here and there.
They are in need of repotting after flowering.


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 23, 2017)

Wow!!! There will be a nice show!!!


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Apr 24, 2017)

An excellent investment


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 24, 2017)

I'd say it is very happy!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 27, 2017)

I was lucky to get to spikes. Yours will be spectacular!


----------

